# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Prestigio провела презентацию новейших форм обучения

## Labs

Компания Prestigio на базе гимназии №38 г.Минска совместно с проектом Schools.by провела открытую презентацию для учителей и родителей, а также приглашенной прессы.


  Главной целью презентации было получение мнений и откликов как профессиональной аудитории учителей, так и непосредственно участвующих в образовательном процессе родителей. Вопросы безопасности доступа, возможных услуг, оплаты, подключения и оперативности размещения информации в системе Schools.by (электронные журналы и дневники) – были самыми обсуждаемыми и острыми.


 «Сегодня проект Schools.by обслуживает 16 учреждений образования города Минска и интерес продолжает расти, – комментирует менеджер проекта, Александра Поцелуйко. – Педагоги освобождаются от рутинной работы по заполнению многочисленных ведомостей и получают быструю и надежную связь с каждым родителем. Родители, в свою очередь, приобретают действенный и психологически нетравмирующий инструмент работы с собственным ребенком, и оказания ему помощи в учебном процессе. По имеющейся у нас информации, основанной на исследованиях, проведенных в России, с введением подобных систем, успеваемость детей повышается в среднем на 15%. Учитывая все факторы и прямую поддержку от Минобразования и Мингорисполкома, мы очень надеемся, что проект получит дальнейшее развитие и новых участников в самое ближайшее время».


Напомним, что в рамках стартовавшего под эгидой Министерства образования экспериментального проекта «Электронная школа» в 11 учебных заведениях Республики, 12 сентября произошла  передача гимназии №38 планшетов Prestigio MultiPad 2 Ultra Duo 8.0 3G. Устройства должны использоваться как удобный инструмент для введения учителями информации в электронный журнал в режиме реального времени. Тем самым, компания Prestigio поддержала стремление администрации гимназии включиться в проект и  перейти на  новый уровень взаимодействия «ученик-учитель-родители».


«Мы готовы всячески поддерживать подобные начинания, – рассказывает Алексей Ломейко, маркетолог бренда Prestigio. – Уверены, что в недалеком будущем во всех новых школах будут использовать новейшее оборудование (мультиборды, планшеты и пр.) и тем самым способствовать переходу процессов в образовании на новый уровень». 


Презентация состоялась на современном оборудовании, предоставленном компанией Prestigio. Новейший «Мультиборд» – полноценный компьютер компоновки «ALL-in-One» (или «Моноблок») с сенсорным экраном диагональю 70“ (178 см) –  представляет собой следующий шаг и, несомненно, найдет свое применение во многих областях, том числе и  в образовании. Вместе с переходом на электронные учебники, электронные дневники и журналы, в школах неизбежно будет появляться такая замена классной доске и мелу.


Более подробную информацию можно получить на сайте prestigio.by

----------

